# 50+ Category for Revolution Enduro series in CO & NM



## cscullygo (Jan 18, 2018)

Have you heard there is now a 50+ category at the Revolution Enduro race series? Who's interested???

Here is the list of races that this category will be available:

May 20th Buffalo Creek, CO
June 16th-17th Granby, CO
July 21st-22nd Angel Fire, NM
Chainless Worlds July 21st Angel Fire, NM
August 18th-19th Steamboat, CO


----------



## micgills (Jul 12, 2013)

*Buffalo Creek Course Map*


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm interested. Maybe Angel Fire. Signing up for a few other races this summer as well. The 2nd annual Flagstaff Enduro will also have a 50+ class.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

I did the race at Angel Fire a few years ago and it was very tough. One of the stages actually used the World Cup DH trail from end to end, while another stage was a long backcountry stage that had a ton of pedaling and even some uphills. We had a long hot bus ride to get to/from the start/finish of that stage, which was another adventure in itself. Because of the WC DH trail stage, I rode my really heavy, nearly DH bike for the event, and the not so DH stages just about killed me.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

honkinunit said:


> I did the race at Angel Fire a few years ago and it was very tough. One of the stages actually used the World Cup DH trail from end to end, while another stage was a long backcountry stage that had a ton of pedaling and even some uphills. We had a long hot bus ride to get to/from the start/finish of that stage, which was another adventure in itself. Because of the WC DH trail stage, I rode my really heavy, nearly DH bike for the event, and the not so DH stages just about killed me.


That's good to know. The BME in Santa Fe last year had 8000' of climbing just in the transfers. Really makes the bike choice critical.


----------

